# The Ultimate Touring Bike?



## Andy in Sig (19 Feb 2008)

This thread is inspired by the title of the thread about the bloke who's just done his world tour.

My nomination: A Rohloff equipped Street Machine with hydraulic disc brakes. The Rohloff because it's "fit and forget" and the Street Machine because the comfort of a recumbent makes touring, in my experience, far more pleasurable than the same thing on an upright.

I'm prepared to except that a trike like a Scorpion might be even better but having only had a five minute tryout on one, I can't comment on it for touring.


----------



## Kirstie (19 Feb 2008)

No idea about rohloff hubs apart from the fact that they're not that reliable in the wet? I only know that from an mtb context though but it's enough to put me off. And with brakes, i'd want something I could find parts for easily, could be welded back together if they broke, and could be fixed with an allan key or small spanner at the side of the road. So not hydraulics then...

So I think mine would be custom made steel, with lots of lightweight stuff on and with simple moving parts which could be easily fixed in the back of beyond.


----------



## Andy in Sig (19 Feb 2008)

I've never heard that of a Rohloff hub before and I've never had a hint of a problem with mine whatever the weather. I can only think that maybe, just maybe the twist grip changer might become a bit slippy if wet but certainly AFAIK it is basically impossible for wet to have an effect on the hub itself. In fact I would have thought they would be ideal for MTB as unlike a derailleur system, there is nothing to get bashed, plus wheels are stronger as there is no requirement for dishing.

I was initially wary of hydraulic brakes and then came to realise that as it is unlikely that I will ever tour outside Europe and as mine have functioned perfectly for five years now, it is OK to have confidence in them.


----------



## Kirstie (19 Feb 2008)

It was the actual hub body that ceased to work in wet muddy (ie British) mtb conditions in the reports I read. It may be that they have improved the design since then so water and mud cannot get in.


----------



## Andy in Sig (19 Feb 2008)

I'm very surprised at the idea that water got in as the hubs are over engineered to the point that they seem as solid as Gibraltar. I could accept that mud could clog up the mechanism at the point where the cables meet the hub. It's not that I doubt you but this is the first ever time I've heard the sealing brought into question (except for one case described on here recently where a world tourist was reported as losing oil).


----------



## Tim Bennet. (19 Feb 2008)

There's someone on ACF whose Rohloff hub has just deposited a puddle of oil on the floor while parked overnight. She was recommended by another forumite to send it back to Germany as the manufacturer had cured theirs in under a week when the same thing happened.

I wonder how long they can keep claiming there have never been any problems with their product?


----------



## Andy in Sig (19 Feb 2008)

I think they've claimed from the word go that there has never been a mechanical failure. It would be interesting to know what percentage of the hubs have problems. I got my first one when they first came out and I've had my 'bent about five years and never a hint of a problem with either hub.


----------



## Tony (19 Feb 2008)

I know of at least one where the flange broke where the spokes attach.


----------



## Tony (19 Feb 2008)

Kirstie said:


> No idea about rohloff hubs apart from the fact that they're not that reliable in the wet? I only know that from an mtb context though but it's enough to put me off. And with brakes, i'd want something I could find parts for easily, could be welded back together if they broke, and could be fixed with an allan key or small spanner at the side of the road. So not hydraulics then...
> 
> So I think mine would be custom made steel, with lots of lightweight stuff on and with simple moving parts which could be easily fixed in the back of beyond.



Indeed. Anna Brooks...


----------



## Kirstie (19 Feb 2008)

Tony said:


> Indeed. Anna Brooks...



who is that?


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Feb 2008)

Tony said:


> Indeed. Anna Brooks...



*And a Brooks* saddle, I think,


----------



## Kirstie (19 Feb 2008)

TheDoctor said:


> *And a Brooks* saddle, I think,



Aaah... no I don't think I want one of those. Happy with my WTB.


----------



## Tony (19 Feb 2008)

Nah. Gorra avva Brooks.....


----------



## Andy in Sig (20 Feb 2008)

Anyway, to get back to the point of this thread, what's your idea of the ideal touring bike?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (20 Feb 2008)

The one I've got, pretty much. Old Dawes Galaxy. Canti brakes, derailleur gears. Anna Brooks. Good enough for anything I'm ever likely to do on it, and a good deal more.


----------



## User482 (20 Feb 2008)

For the touring I do, my Thorn Audax is perfect.


----------



## redcogs (20 Feb 2008)

i'm weighing in with Andy on the Rohloff front. 

i've had one for about five years, and it has been problem free. when i had derailers i was never away from the lbs giving em loads o dosh for this or that replacement part or adjustment.

As for the bike, it has to be what i'm already running, a Thorn sports tour. Mine has hydraulics fitted (Magura HS11? rim brakes), and they too have been entirely problem free for five years. The pads have been replaced ( a two minute click fit job), but nothing else. Even adjustment, which is almost never required, is a doddle. Forget all that arsing about with cable and 'third hand' tools - get maguras.

Now the confessional bit. i've never done a tour! i cycle for fitness and health and pleasure, about 10 miles each day.

But..

This year, now my son Dan is 8, i want to get out with him , with a tent, and give it a go. Obviously for an eight year old, and one just about fifty years his senior, we will not be setting records for distance or time, but my word, are we getting excited!

i'll be hanging around in here for decent advice on equipment requirements etc if that's ok?


----------



## Kirstie (20 Feb 2008)

redcogs said:


> i'm weighing in with Andy on the Rohloff front.
> 
> i've had one for about five years, and it has been problem free. when i had derailers i was never away from the lbs giving em loads o dosh for this or that replacement part or adjustment.
> 
> ...



How lovely to be touring with your son...touring is probably one lifes finest pleasures...and when you're touring all is well with the world


----------



## jags (20 Feb 2008)

my thorn sherpa with shimano xt gear tubus rack's sun rhyno wheel's,drop handle bar's ,paul's canti and tiagra sti leavers ,will do for me .


----------



## Cathryn (20 Feb 2008)

I wouldn't swap my Thorn XTC for all the tea in China! She's definitely my ultimate touring bike.

But ask me again in September once I've dragged her across Europe and see if she's still in favour...mwaa ha ha


----------



## Tony (20 Feb 2008)

Kirstie said:


> How lovely to be touring with your son...touring is probably one lifes finest pleasures...and when you're touring all is well with the world


Indeed, and let us know where!


----------



## vernon (20 Feb 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> The one I've got, pretty much. Old Dawes Galaxy. Canti brakes, derailleur gears. Anna Brooks. Good enough for anything I'm ever likely to do on it, and a good deal more.



I've got a similarly specced 21 speed Galaxy and Ive completed 50+ audaxes on it as well as three major tours and many weekend tours. Done some green laning with it too.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (20 Feb 2008)

vernon said:


> I've got a similarly specced 21 speed Galaxy and Ive completed 50+ audaxes on it as well as three major tours and many weekend tours. Done some green laning with it too.



That's the great thing about Galaxies (or any similar quality tourer): they'll do anything.


----------

